# Bluegreen Vacation Club Board of Directors Election



## TSer-vaca (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope this is not out of place to post this.  I have been a member of TUG for quite some time though my history may not show it as I failed to renew for quite awhile and so my membership may have shown a lapse.  I have posted the following on Timeshare Forums but wanted to hopefully get some support here also.  I have posted very rarely here but I have been a timeshare owner for quite some time and own other than Bluegreen Vacation Club but primarily Bluegreen Vacation Club.  I also own Rayburn Country in Texas to be able to have an RCI Points account though it doesn't seem so beneficial any more to have that type of an account as it did when I obtained it.  I also have two Christmas Mountain Village UDI ownerships and I am in the midst of obtaining a third one--another cottage but this is a blended one.  

Policies of the Bluegreen Vacation Club are set by the Board of Directors. Those policies affect all of us in many different ways. Elections to the Board are done at the Fall meeting. Owners in the Bluegreen Vacation Club have the opportunity to vote in person or electronically for the Board. We will soon receive information on the candidates and directions on how to vote.

Many people who do not know the candidates in such elections simply delete the message and don't vote. The purpose of starting this thread in this forum is to alert you to the fact that I am running for a position on the BG Vacation Club Board of Directors in the upcoming election. I am a member of this forum, as well as Timeshare Users Group and also a member and moderator of the Bluegreen Yahoo group. It is hoped that many owners in these groups will decide to actually vote and I hope each will give careful consideration to voting for me when the time comes. One of my "campaign managers" (yes, I have people who are this interested in my winning--they have donned this title) or I will make a post with information when Bluegreen sends out details on the voting process and the candidates. Let me close by paraphrasing what one member of the Bluegreen Yahoo Group said:

Susan Wirgau is running for the Bluegreen Vacation Club Board of Directors. If you don't vote then by default Bluegreen gets to use their votes for a Bluegreen picked candidate. I would imagine you'd want to vote for a fellow owner rather than whomever Bluegreen would use their votes for.

Susan and her husband have been owners since 2002 and upgraded several times to enhance their vacation experiences. They have enjoyed several Bluegreen resorts, RCI Exchanges and Select Connections. Susan serves as a moderator and active member of the Bluegreen Yahoo Group which is dedicated to helping members maximize their Bluegreen ownership. This service has greatly increased Susan's knowledge about Bluegreen and the timeshare business.

Using this knowledge and experience, Susan is willing to devote whatever resources needed to serve on the Board of Directors. Having served on boards within her church and other civic organizations, Susan understands the commitment required. She wants to help Bluegreen grow to enhance owners' opportunities and increase Bluegreen's market value.

Please pass this information along to other owners you may know as well. Thank you for your interest and willingness to help.

For anyone with interest, the BG VC Annual Meeting is September 20 in Boca Raton and I plan to be there and I would love to meet any of you there!

Susan Wirgau
Petoskey MI


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 23, 2011)

I second that motion!


----------



## dukebigtom (Aug 23, 2011)

*Vote Vor Susan*

I have known Susan through users boards for quite a while and also have spoken personally with her.  She is is very well informed on Bluegreen policies and practices, understands how the system works and is always willing to share her knowledge with others.  Susan not only is a moderator on the Bluegreen  Yahoo board, but is one of the most frequent posters, replying to people's questions, encouraging new owners and also using the board to keep abreast of what others may have learned.  I think she has a good handle on what Bluegreen owners think is important.

I believe Susan would be a great representative of "we - the owners" and strongly urge you to vote for Susan.

BigTom


----------



## TSer-vaca (Aug 23, 2011)

If you go to the Bluegreen web site now, and click on the vote icon beside the annual meeting on the home page, it will take you to the page where you can vote.  You may only vote for one person.  You may vote until 10 a.m. September 20, the day of the meeting.  Susan Wirgau


----------

